# Looking for a Trainer In CT ,,specifics



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

A young girl has contacted me, she has Cerebal Palsy, and is looking for someone to train her and her young RT, to do some tasks for her..Like picking up things, she travels alot alone, so some kind of "alert".. 

She is pretty self sufficient, but has no idea on how to go about teaching her dog some things to help her out..

Any ideas of anyone in the CT area?? She's in NIantic


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You could help her. The dog needs to learn how to retrieve, for starters. Typical obedience training exercise.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yeah I've given her some tips, but I just don't have the time to do one on one with her She's got a clicker, has some dvd's and I've suggested some other good 'reads' for her..


----------

